# Groomer setup approach



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been using the groomer on the 220E for a while now. I set it up per the manual to match the hoc (currently 1.25in). The manual says that the fairway could go 2mm below hoc. It seems to me that it is barely doing anything. I would like to set it to 0.25 (6mm) below hoc.

I'm guessing the manual recommendation is more around not hitting dirt in greens heights. Thoughts? Turf risk?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I set mine at or around 50% below my HOC to clip the stolons that bermuda produces on a regular basis, in order for the groomer to work it has to be low enough to cut the stolons that grow on top of the dirt. I know most of the manuals recommend a certain % below the HOC but I think that is in reference to greens HOC which would make sense but since we are cutting at such higher HOC's you will need to lower the groomer more in order for it to be effective.

Does KBG have stolons? I believe they do but I'm not 100% positive


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Groomers are geared more towards clipping stolons on grasses such as creeping bentgrass and bermuda like @Mightyquinn said. It can also be used for standing up the grass before being clipped on the Kentucky bluegrass but im not sure if setting it lower will help accomplish that or not.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Following


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm running mine 30% Below HOC on KBG. For a 3/4" HOC I have the groomer set at 17/32". It will help stand the grass up for a cleaner cut like Turfguy93 mentioned. It will also help redistribute and settle the clippings if you have the basket off and are not collecting them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I set mine at or around 50% below my HOC to clip the stolons that bermuda produces on a regular basis, in order for the groomer to work it has to be low enough to cut the stolons that grow on top of the dirt. I know most of the manuals recommend a certain % below the HOC but I think that is in reference to greens HOC which would make sense but since we are cutting at such higher HOC's you will need to lower the groomer more in order for it to be effective.
> 
> Does KBG have stolons? I believe they do but I'm not 100% positive


KBG should have rhysomes that grow under the soil.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

For cool-season grass a 1"+, you probably can get away with lowering the groomer quite a bit compared to .120" putting green or even .375" fairway heights. I wouldn't be afraid to drop it down to 50%. The idea behind a groomer is to snip horizontally growing leaves in the canopy. And they can be used to verticut, (snipping stolons and thatch) especially if you have carbide tipped blades on the groomer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This confirms my thoughts. I'm going to start dropping it. I want the grass to be actively growing before doing too many tweaks. Mother nature applied some PGR last night (snow).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just be careful going reel low on the groomer. Most groomers rotate the same direction as the reel and will throw debris through the reel. Something to think about if you set it deep enough to verticut.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Just be careful going reel low on the groomer. Most groomers rotate the same direction as the reel and will throw debris through the reel. Something to think about if you set it deep enough to verticut.


The QA5 head groomer rotates in the opposite direction of the reel. I agree, still a good idea to be careful so you don't kick up too much debris.

Also with grooming and it standing up the grass before cutting, if you like the look of the checkerboard or diamond stripes try cutting one direction with the groomer on and then the next direction with it off. One observation I have seen is the groomer fades or erases the previous stripes that were at a different angle more when going in a different direction.


----------

